# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Mugwort

## spicefiend

Has anyone here ever had any experience with Mugwort and dreaming? I heard on newsgroup that it has been used for dream recall, lucid dreams, and even prophetic dreams. Did a search on google and found similar claims.

So yesterday I purchased some mugwort to grow in my flower beds and later, dry and stuff in a dream pillow with some lavender further on in the season.

All I did was handle the plant and I can recall details from 4 dreams, one of them very vivid! I dreamt one of my co-workers fired one of the lower-level techs. Prophetic? I'm a skeptic, but thankfully the fellow isn't my boss!

Any thoughts?

----------


## Placebo

Interesting... Please let us know if you have further success
What bothers me is I don't like hallucinogenic agents (Which is what I'm guessing the prophetic part is all about)
I want 'real' dreams

----------


## spicefiend

Well, I wouldn't call it hallucinogenic or prophetic, that's just kinda what a couple websites said. I just thought it was somewhat amusing I dreamt my co-worker fired someone!

But I guess, we'll see...

Went to sleep with it last night and can recall two dreams now! That is progress for me!   ::D:

----------


## spicefiend

Well, for all of you who are interested, the mugwort seems to be helping a great deal with my dream recall. The colors and scenes from my past few nights asleep are extremely vivid. Also, my dreams have been more obscure... which is abnormal, because usually my dreams are very realistic and its hard for me to notice dreamsigns.

The other night I challanged and defeated a powerful sorceress on some cliffs by the sea. Last night I dreamt Yuna from FFX was trying to help me with tech support. That should have clued me in right there, but oh well...

----------


## CT

Mugwort, valarian root, what stuff do they have in common? extract that, and you'd have killer dream recall pills  :tongue2:

----------


## slimslowslider

Couldnt help rejuvenating this old thread... and mugwort (Artemisia vulgaris) is also mentioned on a couple of others (why do I bother, dream pillows, smarties, and nutmeg).  
I tried using it for the first time last night.  (head's too full and body too tired to WILD)  I bought some from a herbalist, and funnily enough on the way home spotted some fresh stuff, which I picked.  I put the fresh sprig under my pillow and my partner made a couple of pillows filled with the dry stuff.  I normally keep a dream diary, but usually, unless I wake myself, I only remember 'BIG' dreams, the last ones of the night, or lucid ones.  This morning I could recall, in detail, 5 long dreams, and they were all quite powerful, though only one was lucid.  Could be the placebo effect, but recently we've been trying all sorts of things with less success (drinking water 'charged' in a glass engraved with the Tibetan dream symbol and three rose quartz pebbles at the bottom [mixing traditions - but what the hell?] also tried adding 'Dancing Light Orchid Essence' for luicid dreaming, posting 'you are dreaming' notices all over our house, making dream antenna with owl feathers, and more...!).  Actually the other thing I tried was B6 in the form of yeast extract (dose = 3 pieces of toast with lots of Marmite(!)), and had two LDs that night (after a bit of a blank patch).  Hmmmm

----------


## spicefiend

Glad you had good luck with the mugwort. I've been busy with other things so I haven't used the mugwort I have and haven't even been paying attention wth my dreams. But I'm going to take a sprig to bed with me tonight!

My mugworts just about to flower! I'm curious to see what it is like. The plant is taller then me now and looks oddly like marijuana!

----------


## Scwigglie

Wait oh my gosh, I am so confused..   ::shock::  

This is a plant? And you put it in a pillow?? What?

----------


## Jin

Yeah, mugwort . . . you know . . . that thing . . .  ::wink::

----------


## Skritch

*Never tryed it before. Any thing with the word WORT in it makes me a lil notious. lol*

----------


## slimslowslider

spicefiend - thanks and goodluck or rather, given the difference in timezones... how did it go?  





> This is a plant? And you put it in a pillow?? What?[/b]



Yes - mugwort (Artemesia vulgaris) is a plant which rows wild in many parts of the world, and by pillow I mean just little bag of dried plant.  It definitely does something weird - stronger dreams for sure and better recall.  Its a realative of Wormwood which used to be the key ingredient in absinthe.  It was banned because it made you hallucinate and eventually go mad!!

The bit I picked has dried and lost most of its aroma, so now we've moved on to trying mugwort tea (not the best taste but better with chamomile), but a stronger effect still. 





> Never tryed it before. Any thing with the word WORT in it makes me a lil notious. lol [/b]



lol.  WORT not wart!  Wort is an old english word for weed or herb.

----------


## sorewahimitsudesu

Where can you get that stuff?

----------


## Scwigglie

Yeah, where can ya get it? So you just pick off parts of that plant and dry it, then?   ::reading::  Hmm! Must try!

----------


## gameover

> It was banned because it made you hallucinate and eventually go mad!! [/b]



Wait...this only happens from taking it internally..right? Sounds really cool as long as Im not losing my sanity. Ive been there before and Ive had enough insanity for one lifetime!

----------


## Skritch

* Well I gues I could try it, your starting to make me jelouse! Geese, and I thought I had great recall, but if it does that much to you! w00t!*

----------


## slimslowslider

Sorry - may have misled you all with my grammar - it was Wormwood (Artemesia absinthum) in absinthe (the alcoholic drink) which was made illegal prety much worldwide, not the common dream-weed Mugwort (Artemesia vulgaris)!

An old English herbarium mentions: _'when someone wishes to begin a journey, have him take this herb artemisia [=mugwort] in his hand and have it with him, then he will not find the journey too great; and also it drives off demonic possession and in the house where he has it inside, it forbids evil leechdoms and also it averts the eye of evil men'._ 







> Yeah, where can ya get it? So you just pick off parts of that plant and dry it, then? *Hmm! Must try![/b]



I think it grows in the US - its a very common weed in the UK.  I'm sure any herbalist or even a hippy health food store could get it.   I've only tried the dried herb for making tea - about 1 big pinch per cup.  The fresh stuff smells very potent and you would probably get a different and stronger effect making tea with it.

----------


## Archetype

Mugwort grows wild all over my area. I find that it is extremely effective in increasing the vividness (is that a word?) of my dreams. Smoking the dried leaves seems to work the best. But I found that even the smell of the crushed leaves (it's very strong) works. I don't know if this is just a placebo effect but I'd thought I'd contribute my two bits.

----------


## smoovD

absinthe is the shit that made van gogh (sp?) chop his ear off, also prolly the reason his paintings are trippy, i wanna try it, but i dont think its illegal in most the world, i read an article about it and it said its still legal in a lotta places in europe and even listed websites that would ship you a bottle

----------


## WiccanWilloW

[/color] Me & my friend purchased Mugwort at the Crow Haven Corner store in Salem Mass. they have a website for online orders. 

We both used the herb in spells do see "certain things" in our dreams and it truly worked you just need to do dream recall[color=darkblue]

we mixed it with other things and sprinkeled it on our pillow at night and the herb works if you specify what it is you want in your spell.

 ::?:

----------


## spicefiend

> Smoking the dried leaves seems to work the best.[/b]



hmm... even as a former pot smoker, that makes me a bit nervous. Like catnip, though I may be wrong, is suppossed to be toxic if you smoke it.

----------


## Wraith

If it makes your dream recall that much better, I'm definatly going to have to get some mugwort XD.  Hopefully I'll be able to find one of those plants growing in my area....Man I hope so..

----------


## Howie

Look what you have started spicefiend!   ::o:  
A whole new generation of mugwort smokers   :wink2:  

I do not think smoking anything can help your dream recall?!?!

----------


## Wraith

LOL! Smoke?! Don't think so cause it would kill me. (Literally  because I have asthma)   ::wink::   I think I'll stick to a dream pillow and maybe tea   ::roll::

----------


## spicefiend

I'd be very, very interested in a recipe for mugwort tea...

Hehehe, mugwort smokers.... I think I'll just stick to the pillows too.

----------


## jrh7r9

What about St. John's Wort?

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by jrh7r9_
> *What about St. John's Wort?*



It will give you more serotonin+melatonin release, unless you already have too much.
IE. It might give you more dreams, or it might not... if you're younger than say . um. 16 ... then I'd say it's even less likely to help

I can tell you one thing that helps dreams a *lot* - *don't drink alcohol*. Esp before bed.
Perhaps this is another explanation for schoolgoers having more LDs? That, and because they have more REM time...

----------


## Sonicstorm

I wonder if it grows in this time of the year here over in the netherlands, I would really like to  try this stuff out.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Sonicstorm_
> *I wonder if it grows in this time of the year here over in the netherlands, I would really like to *try this stuff out.*



Norwegian mugwort  is a link that has all kinds of information on it.

----------


## Sonicstorm

Went over to the local herb specialist, ordered me a pack of dried mugwort or "bijvoet" as we call it here, expecting it in 4 days, cant wait ^^

----------


## Howie

Let us no the effects Sonicstorm  - That is one cool & ominous avatar&#33;

You can also put the mug wort in a sachet & put it in your pillow. And when you move around it emits a fragrance too help you dream.   ::zzz::

----------


## clockwork-dreamer

could somebody post some links of good places to obtain mugwort, preferebally in the UK, cheers ;)

----------


## Sonicstorm

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *Let us no the effects Sonicstorm - That is one cool & ominous avatar! 
> 
> You can also put the mugwort in a sachet & put it in your pillow. And when you move arond it emits a fragrence too help you dream.*



Will do, I expect to have it by monday, ill use it for thee and as you suggested put some under my pillow, I bet that has some extra effect ^^
I gotta figure out where to find a tiny pillow bag that closes completely though.. hmm  ::|:  

(glad you like my avatar  8) )

----------


## Sonicstorm

Well, got it in today (finnaly!) drinking a cup of tea from it right now, it tastes pretty good to be honest, better then mint tea in my oppinion. Still didnt get me a lil pillow bag though, I hope I dont have to sow one myself   ::roll::  

Anyways, ill post the results tomorrow    ::wink::

----------


## Sonicstorm

Whew, what a night..., when I tried mugwort friday night I had three ups of thee and a bag of it way under my pillow, when I woke up the next morning I could not recall any dreams at all, strangely, though it is not unfrequent of me not to remember any dreams, I wasn't going to give up so easy though, so yesterday right before I went to bed I made an extra strong cup of mugwort tea, and I let the bag under my pillow stick out a bit to side I always sleep on, and damn did it hit me, I recalled SIX dreams this morning, 3 of them in high detail and the other three I remember pretty good to, I spend about an hour putting them all down on paper.

Im pretty sure the extra strong cup of mugwort tea made this happen so I will surely take one again tonight.

This stuff works.   ::lol::

----------


## Howie

Thanks for letting us know!   ::D:  
Keep us updated

----------


## Sonicstorm

I had my first ld thanks to mugwort, i had a strong cup of it again right before i went to bed and the result you can read here: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11692

----------


## chann006

I've always had really good dream recall, but a couple of weeks ago I decided to try Mugwort.  I bought some Mugwort lotion.  I don't know if "lotion" is the right word; in spanish - "bálsamo" my dictionary says "balm" but I've never heard that word.

Anyway, I applied the stuff to my entire body, let it absorb and then rinsed my body in the shower.  That night, I had the most vivid dreams I've ever had and I could remember even the smallest details from the dreams.  Really cool.

----------


## Suze

Yeah i was reading about mugwort the other day on the internet... i want to get some but dont know where. can you buy it at health food stores? or do you have to grow it yourself

----------


## Suze

Wait... so where was it you could get it? I asked about it at a health food store today but it was some kid around my age whod never heard of it. do u have to grow it or is there anywhere you can buy it?

----------


## zhine

I think I got my Mugwort from a herbal/complementary therapy shop in Claygate, Surrey, but
Neal&#39;s Yard have a good reputation and have outlets all over the place these days and you can order mugwort online from them:

http://www.nealsyardremedies.com/

Happy LD-ing&#33;

Zhine

----------


## Howie

Holly Cow. 
I saw this thread and I thought spicefiend was back.
She was my first adoption.   ::sad2::  
I miss her in the forum.

Thanks for the info zhine.

----------


## slimslowslider

RE finding it.
Mugwort is a common wild plant in Europe - I think it grows in the US too.  
I bought a bag, from a local herbalist - shouldn&#39;t be hard to find, and its cheap.

For a pillow - how about an old sock?

----------


## Suze

Hm... sorry if this is retarded. but what is a herbalist? like i understand what it is... but do they have stores? i mean r they in the phone book or something... like can u just look up your local herbalist? i looked up that neal&#39;s yard place but apparently its only in the UK is their herbalists in the US?

----------


## SKA

> Interesting... Please let us know if you have further success
> What bothers me is I don&#39;t like hallucinogenic agents (Which is what I&#39;m guessing the prophetic part is all about)
> I want &#39;real&#39; dreams
> [/b]



Sorry but when I read that I was about to get mad at the foolishness of those lines.
Mugwort isn&#39;t Hallucinogenic. Not the slightest bit. Magic Mushrooms, Peyote, San Pedro and such Cacti, LSD, LSA seeds, Ayahuasca and Salvia Divinorum are The main Hallucinogens. Basically there aren&#39;t much other plant sources that really are. Maybe Mugwort, Absinth, Hops and other such herbs are Slightly psychoactive, hardly noticable and usually mildly relaxing. But never are any of these herbs Truely Hallucinogenic unless clearly states in sources. 

And BTW I had some intense Dreams on hallucinogens like LSA and Magic Mushrooms and they were different in the way that I was dreaming with the Psychedelic Sensation still in my Mind, but they were as real as any other Dream. Ain&#39;t nothing fake about nature.

I&#39;ve tried smoking Mugwort and making a Tea out of it, but without any noticable effects. I see alot of positive feedback here for people who have tried Mugwort Tea, which inspires me to give it another try. I still have about an ounce of it in my house.

----------


## ferdibirdi

I have this great legal high store on the walk to my college. It is called Happy High Herbs. It has heaps of interesting and healthy stuff. They stock Mugwort, &#036;8 (A.U&#33 :wink2:  for a 15 gram bag. I find mugwort tea really helps. They also stock Dream Herb liquid (Calea zacatechichi), which also helps. I have never really tried the two separately (when I have the one, I will always have the other).

----------


## Spamtek

I think I have enough experience with the herb now to make an informed anecdotal report.

Initially I was only able to acquire 1/10 an ounce (at the scorching price of 15 cents) from the bottom of an alternative nutrition store&#39;s herb jar, and it wasn&#39;t very aromatic and had no minty undertones to the smell.  I brewed up a tea from it twice which was all I could eke out from that amount.  I ordered a half pound of the stuff to utilize as a dream pillow, and when I got my order it was much greener, fresher, and aromatic.  I&#39;ve brewed a tea from that once and used it several nights as a dream pillow.

My verdict is that while it seems to work for most, it&#39;s not going to work for everyone.  Mugwort had _some_ effect on me and my dreams, but it was not nearly as much as I&#39;d hoped.  From the testimony I&#39;ve gathered, I was expecting a cinematic experience the likes of which I&#39;ve never experienced before...  I think the adage goes that if you can&#39;t remember your dreams, mugwort will make you remember them; if you can remember them but they&#39;re dull and boring, mugwort will spice them up; if they&#39;re already interesting, mugwort will push you over the edge to lucidity; if you&#39;re already lucid, mugwort will give you prophetic dreams: in otherwords, it will enhance whatever your dreaming ability to the next level.

The freshness of the mugwort mattered little.  In general, it gave me _more_ dreams, and ones with more content and movement and scope, but simultaneously made me remember less of them, with all the constituent parts thrown into a giant jumble of hard-to-connect details.  Colors seemed washed-out (is this what people meant by "I dreamed in technicolor&#33;"?  I&#39;m not impressed).  It ultimately made me just feel kind of frustrated, because I was having more and more exciting dreams, and yet remembering less of them, in less detail.

Keep in mind this all relates to the tea; the dream pillow did nothing whatsoever (Despite being able to smell it - _really_ smell it.) and I never tried smoking it since I try to treat my lungs with respect.

I have a half pound of mugwort sitting in a cabinet now so I&#39;ll probably pull it out sometime and try again, but I&#39;m not all that hopeful.  Mugwort for me is not the wonder herb everyone else has raved that it is.

You all still ought to try it though, since for the majority of the population it seems to give people the ride of their nocturnal lives from as little contact as just _handling_ the leaves before going to bed.  if only I could be so lucky.

----------


## Oros

mugwort grows at big grass areas. i went out today and found some mugwort even then i wasn't searching for it.

----------


## REMemberDreaming

Mugwort is really common when you go hiking in California. I went on a trip to the Sierra Nevadas once, and once I learned how to identify it by look (& smell, very key, or you could get the wrong plant and poison yourself) I could pick it anytime.

A guy I know used it maybe a half-dozen to a dozen times. I think it improved his dream recall a little bit, but nothing that made him think it was really worthwhile. It supposedly contains thujone (the active ingredient in absinthe), but he ever felt any of those effects. However, thujone is supposed to be toxic, so he doesn't recommend trying this herb. The pros don't seem to outweigh the cons. It was nothing spectacular.

----------


## SKA

> Went over to the local herb specialist, ordered me a pack of dried mugwort or "bijvoet" as we call it here, expecting it in 4 days, cant wait ^^



If you happen to live Near gouda: There's a dried herb-store there called "Erika" and they sell alot of dried herbs at a very low price. I got mugwort there some 2 years ago, but stopped using it when no success in dreaming was noticed.

Maybe I'll go back for a bag of Mugwort and make a super concentrated extract of it at home.

----------


## Oros

ok, i have tried mugwort now =).
i found some mugwort and smoked it and it resultet in that i remembered 4 dreams during the night. but i didn't controll any of them (don't worry, you sure will. it's just me and my hardness to get lucid). i didn't smoke much either =D.

----------


## DreamChaser

> could somebody post some links of good places to obtain mugwort, preferebally in the UK, cheers



Holland and Barrett.

----------


## nechong

hi,

is there any good herbal store or online website(us) where i can buy some mugwort?
i stay in new york.

thanks

mike

----------


## dream kitten

I think I may buy some off this site.

http://www.pennherb.com/cgi-bin/herb.../herb?;Mugwort

what should I get? The caps? Powder? does cut mean it's still in it's dried plant form? Would that be the best one to get??

----------


## Oros

what should I get? The caps? Powder? does cut mean it's still in it's dried plant form? Would that be the best one to get??[/QUOTE]

don't really think it matters which one you get. it's mugwort anyway  ::D: 
i would have done cut or powder...

----------


## mjstone323

I must be pretty sensitive to mugwort's effects -
I received a dream pillow with a number of herbs - including mugwort - in it for Christmas.  I didn't use it until last week - but something about the change in the light made me wish for something to cover my eyes.  
Here's the weird thing - I have sleep apnea, and I use a CPAP machine with a mask when I sleep to help me breathe - so I'm not smelling the herbs due to the fact that my nose is covered by the CPAP mask. Yet this week after using the mask I had very lucid dreams each night. In one of them, the stars were dancing (they were like fireworks but it was as if the fireworks were doing a synchronized dance - really beautiful and exciting!) and in another dream I saw a large, beautiful, bright, shiny red bee with rich black stripes - it was flying around and flew straight at my nose! Woke me up with a jolt, laughing.  :smiley:  I didn't connect the pillow with the dreams until just yesterday, when I remembered that mugwort is the dream herb... 
I think maybe the oils from the herbs are coming through the satin pillow they're in - but it would be so mild - I can't help but wonder what would happen if I was smelling the herbs all night... perhaps I'll try some tea. In any case, it's a very pleasant thing and I'm really enjoying my night movies!

----------


## Oros

> I must be pretty sensitive to mugwort's effects -
> I received a dream pillow with a number of herbs - including mugwort - in it for Christmas.  I didn't use it until last week - but something about the change in the light made me wish for something to cover my eyes.  
> Here's the weird thing - I have sleep apnea, and I use a CPAP machine with a mask when I sleep to help me breathe - so I'm not smelling the herbs due to the fact that my nose is covered by the CPAP mask. Yet this week after using the mask I had very lucid dreams each night. In one of them, the stars were dancing (they were like fireworks but it was as if the fireworks were doing a synchronized dance - really beautiful and exciting!) and in another dream I saw a large, beautiful, bright, shiny red bee with rich black stripes - it was flying around and flew straight at my nose! Woke me up with a jolt, laughing.  I didn't connect the pillow with the dreams until just yesterday, when I remembered that mugwort is the dream herb... 
> I think maybe the oils from the herbs are coming through the satin pillow they're in - but it would be so mild - I can't help but wonder what would happen if I was smelling the herbs all night... perhaps I'll try some tea. In any case, it's a very pleasant thing and I'm really enjoying my night movies!



exatlly the same thing here.
the first time i used the mugwort bag i got into SP for the first time  ::banana::

----------


## Bobbert

This plant sounds amazing, I tried LDing a while back but never got very far with it, then I heard about mugwort elsewhere, googled it, and came across these wonderful forums!
However, I'm having no luck finding the darn thing anywhere! I've check the Holland and Barrett site(I'm from the UK, south east london), I've been to my local Neal's, and they don't stock it. I tried a chinese herbal medicine shop and they seemed to have no clue what it was! I'm throughly stumped about where I can find myself some magical mugwort. Anybody out there got any advice? Anyone from around south east london who knows if it grows anywhere , or where I could buy some for a dream pillow? At second best I'd even take suggestion of where to get seeds and grow some, cos I'd like to try it out fresh too, but I also hear it grows quite...harshly? Aggressively? Can't think of the word. Anyway, any help is very much appreciated!

----------


## Oros

> This plant sounds amazing, I tried LDing a while back but never got very far with it, then I heard about mugwort elsewhere, googled it, and came across these wonderful forums!
> However, I'm having no luck finding the darn thing anywhere! I've check the Holland and Barrett site(I'm from the UK, south east london), I've been to my local Neal's, and they don't stock it. I tried a chinese herbal medicine shop and they seemed to have no clue what it was! I'm throughly stumped about where I can find myself some magical mugwort. Anybody out there got any advice? Anyone from around south east london who knows if it grows anywhere , or where I could buy some for a dream pillow? At second best I'd even take suggestion of where to get seeds and grow some, cos I'd like to try it out fresh too, but I also hear it grows quite...harshly? Aggressively? Can't think of the word. Anyway, any help is very much appreciated!



Hi and welcome.
i don't thing mugwort is able to buy in stores, not many anyway.
It's not hard to find at all, atleast not here.
Google up some pictures of it and i think you will recognize the plant.
and as you said, it's used in dream pillows so i guess you can take some from a dream pillow instead.

----------

